

The Anatomy of a Large-Scale Hypertextual Web Search Engine [1998] - luckystrike
http://infolab.stanford.edu/~backrub/google.html

======
ghshephard
"For this type of reason and historical experience with other media [Bagdikian
83], we expect that advertising funded search engines will be inherently
biased towards the advertisers and away from the needs of the consumers. "

